# Australian source for HID at last



## ICUDoc (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi all
I notice Jaycar has a 35W HID single bulb / ballast set up available. I shall buy one in the next few days and suss it out. $89 bucks is a good price I think.


----------



## Cigarman (Aug 27, 2008)

Got a link there m8?


----------



## quokked (Aug 27, 2008)

http://www.jaycar.com.au/productVie...&pageNumber=&priceMin=&priceMax=&SUBCATID=256

Here you go, it's a Car HID conversion Kit with only one ballast and HID bulb


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 27, 2008)

IMHO id stay away from the kit unless you can get one with 4200-4300K colour temp.

That 6000K temp would suffer for illumination over 4300k.


----------



## Morepower! (Aug 27, 2008)

I actually have one of those, I bought it a little while ago but havn't had a chance to test it yet. But I totally agree with Flashanator that you really want ~4300K temp. bulbs. I'll fire it up and test the output in the next day or so.


----------



## Flashanator (Aug 27, 2008)

Yea last night I compared my Mega Illuminator with a 6000K bulb to 4300K bulb.

The 6000K just cant hold a candle to the 4300K. I knew this already, but forgotten how good it looks with 4300k.


----------



## KrisP (Aug 28, 2008)

You can get an eBay kit (pair of ballasts and bulbs) for $90-100AUD with whatever style globe you want and whatever colour temp you want. I've bought several H4, H1, H3 kits in 4300K.

For example:
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250286531811
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380058429799


----------



## lukestephens777 (Aug 28, 2008)

Good find,

May have to pick one up...


----------



## Norm (Aug 28, 2008)

If anyone in Oz wants to go halves in an ebay kit 4300K let me know.
Norm


----------



## Morepower! (Aug 28, 2008)

I don't know if you guys are interested or not but if you get THIS KIT you can mod those ballasts, by soldering a few resistors into the circuit, from 42W @ bulb up to 62W, so far. I've ordered some higher powered FETS to see if even more power is possible from them.

The test results for the Jaycar ballast are as follows:

*With 4300K bulb(from the "55W" kit)*
@12V 0.37A x 89.9V = 33.15W @ bulb
@15.4V 0.39A x 90.1V = 35.14W @ bulb

*With 6000K bulb(supplied)*
@12V 0.38A x 89.6V = 34.05W @ bulb
@15.4V 0.39A x 90.5V = 35.29W @ bulb

These arn't as regulated as the kits I linked up above.


.


----------



## t3h (Aug 30, 2008)

I can get those Jaycar kits wholesale through Electus if anyone's interested in a bulk buy. Though with me having only 11 posts here, might not be such an option.

DX also has a wide range of these kits: http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.711


----------



## Norm (Aug 30, 2008)

How does the electus price compare?
Norm


t3h said:


> I can get those Jaycar kits wholesale through Electus if anyone's interested in a bulk buy. Though with me having only 11 posts here, might not be such an option.
> 
> DX also has a wide range of these kits: http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.711


----------



## Morepower! (Aug 30, 2008)

t3h said:


> I can get those Jaycar kits wholesale through Electus if anyone's interested in a bulk buy. Though with me having only 11 posts here, might not be such an option.
> 
> DX also has a wide range of these kits: http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.711


 
I didn't pay retail for mine either as I also have an account with Electus :naughty:. The only problem with those kits from DX is the colour temp. of the bulbs.


----------



## t3h (Aug 30, 2008)

It's about $25 less for single ones. About $35 less for 5 or more. Not including shipping costs. Might not end up saving all that much when it comes to shipping them out.


----------



## SafetyBob (Aug 30, 2008)

Is there any particular bulb that works better when you guys are putting these things in the lights you are gutting? 

Any suggested lights that seem to be better for modding? 7 inch lense better than a 9 inch or bigger? I assume a big, deep reflector would be really good for these but don't have a clue as to what is out there to mod.

Bob E.


----------



## t3h (Sep 4, 2008)

Approximately how big is that HID bulb on the Jaycar one? Will I have a chance of getting that in a handheld torch-sized creation?


----------



## Morepower! (Sep 4, 2008)

t3h said:


> Approximately how big is that HID bulb on the Jaycar one? Will I have a chance of getting that in a handheld torch-sized creation?


 
45mm from the flange to the tip of the bulb, 70mm total length. Ballast is 87mm x 72mm x 30mm. If you mean a handheld torch like a Maglight configuration, then no. But you can make the kit fit basically any light that takes a H4 bulb and if internal space is limited you can always mount the ballast on the outside of the torch.


----------



## t3h (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess it's going to look something like my existing 100W halogen:






What it lacks in looks, it more than makes up for in lumens. It uses a standard bi-pin 12v 100W halogen bulb. That 7AH battery gives it about 1/2 hr of runtime (SLAs get lower amp hours at high discharge levels). 35 watts should last a while...


----------



## Flashanator (Sep 8, 2008)

LMAO 


"she may be ugly.... but she puts out"


----------



## Morepower! (Sep 8, 2008)

Double Post


----------



## Morepower! (Sep 8, 2008)

I don't see a problem making the HID kit fit into that configuration.


----------



## t3h (Oct 20, 2008)

I've just ordered said HID from Electus. Will see how it turns out.


----------



## Morepower! (Oct 20, 2008)

Yes, please let us know how you go. And don't forget to take some pics of the finished project.


----------



## t3h (Oct 22, 2008)

I've got it and I'll post pics when I'm home.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 22, 2008)

Look forward to it.


----------



## t3h (Oct 22, 2008)

Sorry, no lit shots yet (I've powered it up and it works... just slipped my mind to take a picture. Maybe it was the awesome light-ness.

The 12v end terminates to two male spade connectors (hence the "no cuts to factory wiring", and the equally pushed message of "don't fit this into a car, that would be illegal", complete with a list of what sizes go into what cars, and a car in the background of every manual page  (yes, i know the chinese factory thinks something different to what Jaycar is allowed to sell it for)).

And the big thing over the bulb is a plastic cover that comes straight off the bulb.

Now I've just got to work out form factor etc. 

Edit: I've just fired up said light. Not really sure how to get a shot of it running in said room. But it's very bright.


----------



## Flashanator (Oct 22, 2008)

Congrats on what seems to be your first HID Kit, its fun to play with RAW power :naughty:

If you need advice, just post. Im shore we can help.


----------



## t3h (Oct 23, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> Congrats on what seems to be your first HID Kit, its fun to play with RAW power :naughty:



Yep, it's my first HID kit. Don't think I'll ever play with standard incandescents again - just excessively high wattage halogen, LED and HID 

(heh, and to think... a year ago I had two 2xAA maglites.)

So far my ideas about what to do with it is to have an approximately 1.5M cable from a 7AH SLA battery in a backpack. Then have a small 3D [email protected] sized thing with bulb and ballast (it might even be a 3D mag or similar - dremel out an I-shaped cut from the top, then fold out flat and mount ballast on it).

Can anyone what the distance is between the light emission position and the front glass is (i.e. how far have I got for the end of the bulb) in such a light? I'm thinking of removing everything behind the reflector and having the back of the bulb in the body of the light.

And if there's room, 3 (or maybe 6 depending on the state of the AUD and my lighting fund) x18650 for backup power in there too. Should provide for some minutes of light without a heavy battery.

I've realised that I don't really like the form factor of that light above - carrying round a battery that heavy in your hands and being careful of touching something insanely hot is quite annoying after a while. And 100W kills the SLA quite fast.

Also, I might swap out the bulb with a 4300K one eventually - apparently they appear much brighter (although I do actually like the 6000K tint...).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2008)

Can the Jaycar ballasts be opened up? the Chinese HID ballast I got was full of thermal epoxy type stuff (hence no tweaking there)


----------



## t3h (Oct 30, 2008)

I'll see if it can...


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 3, 2008)

Any update as yet?


----------



## t3h (Nov 3, 2008)

After Uni exams I'll take a better look. Bit busy at the moment.


----------



## aussiebob (Nov 3, 2008)

Bugger... just took a 60min drive to jaycar this morning to buy one and they dont sell the damn things, are they online only or what??

Im looking at putting it in a 12v H4 spotlight ive got, theres heaps of room inside it for the ballast and thought it would be a good first mod to make.

Cheers


----------



## t3h (Nov 5, 2008)

Dunno, I bought from Electus (Jaycar's wholesaler). But online is probably a good bet.

Using an existing H4 spotlight... heh, makes it nice and easy.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 18, 2008)

aussiebob said:


> Bugger... just took a 60min drive to jaycar this morning to buy one and they dont sell the damn things, are they online only or what??
> 
> Im looking at putting it in a 12v H4 spotlight ive got, theres heaps of room inside it for the ballast and thought it would be a good first mod to make.
> 
> Cheers


Add a few extra dollars and get a full kit (not half) off Flea-bay, you could either mod another light for a friend/relative OR just sell it off to someone here @ CPF (provided you're both working within the same time frame) :thumbsup:

Well *t3h* how'd your H4 HID conversion get on?


----------



## t3h (Nov 19, 2008)

Haven't bought the H4 spotlight yet. Jaycar seems to have a few assorted spotlights, I might buy a small one and fit this into it.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 19, 2008)

I can highly recommend the H3 format, the only modification (as far as mounting the lamp goes) is sorting out the retention clip... no focusing required (unlike the H4's) :thumbsup:


----------



## Norm (Nov 19, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> no focusing required (unlike the H4's) :thumbsup:


Dave aren't H4s pre focused?, could you please explain the difference.
Thanks Norm


----------



## KrisP (Nov 19, 2008)

The filament/arc on the HID globe and H4 globe are different distances from the base of the globe so the H4 based HID globe needs to be spaced back to get the same focus as a normal H4 globe.

H3 globe and HID globes have a very similar distance from the base to the arc/filament.


----------



## t3h (Nov 20, 2008)

I bought a "JohnLite NiteSearchEye" for $30 at the Battery Bar. After removing the somewhat bright 6v halogen, the black mountings, and the small 6V SLA, I glued a small ring to the back of the reflector, and then the plastic HID bulb base to the ring so it was spaced back.

I removed the fins from the inside so the ballast went where the 6v battery was. Then I wired up a new switch on the side, and ran the wire out the other side to a 7ah SLA. It's bright 

Unfortunately, the ballast overheated after about an hour (maybe I should give it vent holes), and in disassembling the light, the epoxy came undone, and the bulb/spacer/reflector separated. I might get some more epoxy today, reglue it, and leave it alone for a while before testing 

But I'm satisfied with the result.

Edit: Oh, and the glass in the front gets _very_ hot. Is there another sort that I should replace it with?


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 21, 2008)

what epoxy did you use?

When you say the ballast over heated...

Did it fail & shut off? Is it still working?

All my lights Incan or HID, the glass in the front gets very hot. I cant see that being an issue at all.


You really need to post a pic of this light when its finished


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2008)

KrisP said:


> The filament/arc on the HID globe and H4 globe are different distances from the base of the globe so the H4 based HID globe needs to be spaced back to get the same focus as a normal H4 globe.
> 
> H3 globe and HID globes have a very similar distance from the base to the arc/filament.


+1

I couldn't have worded it any better myself :thumbsup:

BTW I don't suppose you've any new HID projects on the horizon KrisP? :thinking:


----------



## KrisP (Nov 21, 2008)

Unfortunately, I haven't even finished the one that we shared the HID kit for... I haven't had the time or patience to create the spacer for the globe so it's sitting around in pieces still


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh that's a shame to hear that... I did make 2 collars but ended up using the 'prototype' in a recent Thor Colossus HID conversion, would you like me to whip one up for you? (obviously you'll need to fine tune it your end) :thinking:

PM if interested 

BTW the new version utilizes self tapping screws in preference over pot rivets (dramatically easier to remove/replace) :thumbsup:


----------



## KrisP (Nov 21, 2008)

Thank you very much for the offer, but it's ok  I'll get around to it eventually.


----------



## t3h (Nov 21, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> what epoxy did you use?



Just normal araldite. Don't think I left it long enough to dry.



Flashanator said:


> When you say the ballast over heated...
> 
> Did it fail & shut off? Is it still working?



It just switched off. Yes, it's still working.



Flashanator said:


> All my lights Incan or HID, the glass in the front gets very hot. I cant see that being an issue at all.



It just annoys me that that energy is wasted...



Flashanator said:


> You really need to post a pic of this light when its finished


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice,

You have just given me an Idea.

I have an empty RT500 Shell & will put it to good use.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2008)

KrisP said:


> Thank you very much for the offer, but it's ok  I'll get around to it eventually.


You're welcome... I was just looking forward to those beamshots! :thumbsup:

FWIW the RT500 is currently on sale @ **** Smiths for $30.00 as well!


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 22, 2008)

also try Bunnings for ~$28


t3h, what bulb did you use? H3 or H7?

H3 in that reflector actually produces a huge beam good for close distances. H7 has a huge black hole in the center hostpot. Im beaten theres more Torch lumens tho with H7.

Going by the pic you posted of your HID Kit, its a H3 bulb, looks short.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks! 

Personally I'm after another RT3500 host however I'm not prepared to pay what Bunnings (locally) are asking for it $80.00 

I'm curious why you believe there's more output from a H7 globe?


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 22, 2008)

I know how you feel,

$85 for a cheap *** halogen light:shakehead It's high way robbery.

It just seemed to look like there was more lumens to my eye with H7, granted its beam is ugly. I really have to take photos to see if this is true.

BTW they have updated the RT500 reflector in the past year, its reflector is more shallow.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 22, 2008)

Heres my little idea.

Shoved a 35w HID kit into this little baby. 4200K Bulb ~3200lumens.






Runs off the car.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 23, 2008)

this little tacker is great, 3000+ lumens anytime in my car:rock:


----------



## t3h (Nov 23, 2008)

I might have to dremel in some air holes, the ballast does overheat after a while...


----------



## Norm (Nov 24, 2008)

Just finished mine.



https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2711676#post2711676
Norm


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 24, 2008)

look forward to some beamshots if you can.


----------



## KrisP (Nov 24, 2008)

I'd like to see the unfocused beam shots too


----------



## Norm (Nov 24, 2008)

KrisP said:


> I'd like to see the unfocused beam shots too


:shrug: What do you mean unfocused? the focus is very tight.
The Filament on the original globe was at exactly the same hight as the Xenon globe.
Norm
Not the greatest pictures but you get the idea, after having the light on for ten minutes I was being bombarded by every flying bug for miles around.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 24, 2008)

t3h how long before your ballast gets too hot & shuts off?


Nice pics Norm..


----------



## KrisP (Nov 24, 2008)

Norm said:


> :shrug: What do you mean unfocused? the focus is very tight.
> The Filament on the original globe was at exactly the same hight as the Xenon globe.
> Norm


The filament on a H4 globe is at a different height to the arc on a H4 based D2S globe (the standard HID kit type). [email protected] and I both put a HID kit into a spotlight that was focused with a H4 globe but very unfocused with the HID kit until spaced back to the correct focal point.

Your pics look very focused and you don't seem to have the shadow from the wire that runs up the side of the HID globe... Did you just get a normal kit or does it have special globes? [edit - I just looked at your thread and your globes look exactly the same as ours. I guess your reflector is making the difference]


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> Heres my little idea.
> 
> Shoved a 35w HID kit into this little baby. 4200K Bulb ~3200lumens.
> 
> Runs off the car.





Flashanator said:


> this little tacker is great, 3000+ lumens anytime in my car:rock:




I too have been pondering a small handheld HID spotlight for work (currently using a 75w 'Lightforce' unit), I think you're onto something here and I can live with being slugged $28~$30 for a host casing... now who to annoy for a 35w kit? :thinking:


You guy's have a diabolical influence on my wallet! oh well lucky I can claim back the cost of equipment upgrades @ tax time :nana:


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 24, 2008)

Only concern I see is reflector & Ballast heat build up in that small housing. But I cbb with external heatsinking etc.

I might be restricted to a 20-30 min runtime.

LOL It completely out perms the cars low beams Probably even with High beams too.


----------



## Norm (Nov 24, 2008)

KrisP said:


> Your pics look very focused and you don't seem to have the shadow from the wire that runs up the side of the HID globe... Did you just get a normal kit or does it have special globes? [edit - I just looked at your thread and your globes look exactly the same as ours. I guess your reflector is making the difference]


The focus is very tight and yes the globe hight was identical to the original globe, although the globe looks different to every other H4 I've ever seen.



​


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2008)

Ah yes... the filament is horizontal (like an Ostar) if the reflector was specifically designed for this type of bulb then that may explain the better than average filament-to-reflector ratio in this particular case :thinking:


----------



## t3h (Nov 25, 2008)

Flashanator said:


> t3h how long before your ballast gets too hot & shuts off?



I just multimetered up the battery, and it seems that it may not be the ballast overheating but the battery becoming too flat. It was flatter than I thought it should be.

It started turning off after something like 5 minutes, and it couldn't possibly have been overheating, so I decided to check the battery.


----------



## Flashanator (Nov 27, 2008)

Yea thats way too soon for overheating ballast.

I'm curious with automotive ballasts, do they shut off when too hot? I've never let one get hot enough to know.


I can't see them shutting off, as there designed for car lights & it wouldn't go over a certain temp + it wouldn't be safe to have your headlights turn off while driving.


----------



## t3h (Nov 27, 2008)

Charged up the battery and it seems to be behaving fine now.


----------



## Norm (Dec 8, 2008)

Finally finished off my project


​ 
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2711676#post2711676
 Norm


----------



## Rob_1975au (Dec 9, 2008)

Has anyone seen these at Jaycar?

They are advertised as $165 on the web, but at $149 in a 4wd mag, so I don't know what they'd go for.

Unfortunately they are at 6000k, which from what Ive read on here, is not as good as 4200k or so.






*Rechargeable 35W HID Spotlight 

* If you need serious light power, HID is the only way to go. Compared with quartz-halogen, HID has far longer bulb life, uses less energy and is much brighter. With a pounding 3300 lumens, this spotlight is ideally suited to search and rescue, boating, professional shooters, security or other high-power applications. It's housed in a tough weather-resistant ABS housing and has a handy shoulder strap for extended use. The built-in rechargeable battery gives about 50 minutes of continuous use and it recharges either from the mains plugpack or a car cigarette lighter socket. 

*Specifications:*
• Type: HID Xenon lamp
• Voltage: 12V
• Power: 35W
• Output: 3300 lumens
• Colour temp: 6000K
• Battery:12V 7Ah rechargeable lead acid battery
• Charge time: 15-18 hours
• Run time: 50 mins+ at full charge
• Mains adaptor: 15VDC 500mA
• Dimensions: 300(L) x 210(Dia)mm
• Weight: 3.8kg


----------



## Norm (Dec 9, 2008)

Rob_1975au said:


> Has anyone seen these at Jaycar?


Link here for this light from Electus (wholesale division of Jaycar)
http://www.electusdistribution.com.au/productView.asp?URL=index&ID=11055&CATID=21&SUBCATID=216
Jaycar Link http://www.jaycar.com.au/productVie...d2=&pageNumber=&priceMin=&priceMax=&SUBCATID=
Group buy ? $132 each in lots of 10 would make it the cheapest ready built HID in Australia, not keen on the 6000K bulb though.
Might even be able to get a better price from Electus direct their prices are generally cheaper than Jaycar, maybe someone should get onto them about a bulk purchase.
I may have a contact, but haven't spoken to him in a while.
Norm


----------



## jasonvk77 (Dec 9, 2008)

I want a HID and i live near jay car.Pay $165 have one next payday.Or do a group buy and get it for $131.95.Hmmmmmmm:thinking:


----------



## Norm (Dec 9, 2008)

jasonvk77 said:


> I want a HID and i live near jay car.Pay $165 have one next payday.Or do a group buy and get it for $131.95.Hmmmmmmm:thinking:


Don't forget that postage would have to be added to the GB price.
I have found that in the past Jaycar Frankston would haggle a bit, if I were you I'd just go and buy it :devil:
Norm


----------



## jasonvk77 (Dec 9, 2008)

I go to the Springvale one near that massive intersection.Would they pricematch.Any one got a link for that $149 add in the 4wd magazine.


----------



## Norm (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm sure if you just mention the 4WD thing they would do that price, love to know what size bulb is in there.
Norm
PS coming to the Melbourne getogether?


----------



## jasonvk77 (Dec 9, 2008)

I might hold of for a bit i just bought a Dereelight DBS V2($165) and a Jetbeam pro ultra III + batteries($140).And a sony t700 camera($375 with discount).All in the last week.

I'm only an apprentice jeez.I better slow down or il be starting my ebay store.


----------



## Norm (Dec 9, 2008)

You have been going hard at it. Really liking the JB stuff. Anyway I'm off to bed.
Cheers Norm


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2008)

*Rob_1975au*... those HID spotlights don't look too bad I like the design of the adjustable fold away stand, certainly MORE attractive than the 'chunky' Vector POB 

I wonder how long these will be stocked for... Jaycar didn't seem to stock those 10w HID torches for too long but then again they were well overpriced IMHO @ around $500.00 AUD 


EDIT: just noted the weight is 3.8Kg nearly a whole kilo heavier than my Thor Scout HID, series 6V SLAs must certainly save a few pounds eh?


----------



## t3h (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, that's why I put a long cable to my 7AH SLA in my backpack. Much nicer to carry.

As for how much this one costs, that's about what mine cost in pieces. Oh well.


----------

